

How 10 Instructors Earned $1.6 Million on Udemy in One Year - carlosgg
http://thinktraffic.net/udemy

======
morganwilde
Until this post I was never interested in Udemy, even though I've heard their
name. And now I have to say WOW - what a great model and they're executing it
well. I remember when Google opened adwords to agencies and people could start
selling their SEM services - immediately creating a huge motivated salesforce
for their product. The same for facebook.

I mean if you wan't to create value, first create value for others, and by
enabling anyone to earn a living by teaching on their platform - that's huge!
More power to them :)

------
stfu
Anyone having a breakdown of the data? Like which courses, which instructors,
etc?

~~~
RockyMcNuts
well, if you look on their front page/most popular, you can see the top
courses, prices and number of students... top 2 are Excel courses with like
$3.5m in revenue generation apiece. Nice to see Zed Shaw up there with around
$150k.

------
trg2
Udemy helped me launch a side project that now has more than 1,300 paid users
across 3 different platforms. I've been super happy with these guys.

